# 2008 Rabbit piston tool and bracket bolt



## ryrypizza (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm having a hard time finding the exact tool online that is needed to turn the pistons in brake calipers.

Also, what kind of bolt, and size is used to hold on the caliper brackets. Its not a torx or hex 

Thanks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

The rear caliper bracket bolts are 14mm triple square...and you need a reallllllllllly compact bit to work around the rear suspension parts (you don't wanna try to move these bolts with the bit off center..you'll strip out the triple square..and learn new words you should NOT speak around kids!)...I had a SnapOn bit from my front suspension work..even cutting the bit part down with a dremel left it too big...so I bought one from Metalnerd website....very short and compact..and 1/2 cost of Snap ON! Another tip...get some PB Blaster and using the tiny red tube that comes with the can..spray the tips of these bolts (you can put the tube between the rotor and dust shield and hit the bolt tips (peer down that crack with a flashlite and you'll see bolt tips). That helps loosen things up..these bolts are "stretch torqued" BTW and "one time use"...so buy 4 new ones from dealer B4 you tackle this job...The troque spec is 66 ft lb + 1/4 turn (90 degrees)...its that 90 degrees that are a betch...I used a pipe cheater extension on my breaker bar and it was still a real "grunt"...so get car up hi on jackstands if you don't have a lift..you'll need room under there to get these things tight right! As far as the "brake caliper retractor tool" ...you can borrow those from our local Autozones..check with your local chain parts houses....these tools come with a selection of adapter discs and one fits Audi/VW caliper pistons. Whatever you do..DO NOT try and retract the rear pistons without rotating clockwise during the process..you'll screw up the e brake adjusters and then have to buy expen$ive calipers!


----------



## ryrypizza (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks man, you cleared everything up! I saw those 12 point bits staring at me when I was in autozone the other day, when I was getting a big enough torx bit for what I thought I need.They were very long, I guess those probably won't work then. I'm not used to all this new fangled technology. (always had old cars)

Man, way to make it such a pain in the ass VW!. Unfortunately, I did attempt to retract the pistons with a C clamp, I hope I didn't screw it up. I actually twisted the C clamp in the process. I had to put the old pads back on and I've been driving it and it feels fine.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

If you managed to rotate the piston a bit and didn't retract it very far (used old pads) you might have escaped damage to the calipers! Get a Bentley and read it B4 tearin into your car..that's the first thing I've done with every car I've had...saved me a ton 'o money and aggravation! Bentley pays for itself in one use on some serious repairs/maintenance..like telling you not to compress rear pistons w/o rotating or to replace stretch torqued bolts..just ask the guys in the MKIII Forum what it cost 'em whent their crank pulleys let go 'cuz they reused the stretch torqued main crank bolt! VW has started using more exotic fasteners...maybe to save weight by stressing smaller fasterners higher to get better MPG specs?...But the complexity makes it more important to know WTF B4 you tear into your ride!
Good wrenchin skills aren't hereditary..they're learned!


----------



## ryrypizza (Apr 3, 2011)

I didn't retract the pads whatsoever, I had to put the old pads back on. Thanks again for the help


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Great..your previous post said that you had tried to retract with just a C clamp..glad you didn't..will save you some serious $$'s that it costs to replace ruined calipers when you just try to cram the pistion back in there against the E brake adjuster!


----------

